# Michigan Region Amateur Only NSTRA Trial Wants You!



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

You kill birds right? Does each entrant shoot for themself or is there a designated gunner?


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

We do shoot at birds... some of us kill more than others.

You may gun for yourself or use a gunner (you select your own, one is not provided, but there will be many veteran NSTRA guys/gals there to gun for you if you so desire, just ask around).


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Scott do you like Orange Crush Pop?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Flash01 said:


> Well, the date has been selected for this event
> *June 16th & 17th, 2012*.
> Details and entry information can be found at
> http://michigannstra.com/index.php?page=schedule
> If you are considering entering but not sure, call a NSTRA member and discuss... or better yet, enter anyway and come have some fun!


Kibby the site says it is full?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

Full as in only... changing the wording to be more clear.

We usually have Open/Amateur, the fulll was intended to convey no Open, only Amateur.

As of now this trial is *NOT FULL*.

"Amatuer ONLY Both Days" is how it reads now.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok sounds good I will bring a brown dog
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> Ok sounds good I will bring a brown dog
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're not coming to the Summit?


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Both just like last year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

For those that are interested and are wanting to run, the entry fee is only 25 bucks. That is about as cheap an entry fee you will find out there.
To get on the list email me your contact info, and dog/s name, [email protected]


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

crosswind said:


> For those that are interested and are wanting to run, the entry fee is only 25 bucks. That is about as cheap an entry fee you will find out there.
> To get on the list email me your contact info, and dog/s name, [email protected]




I'd like to get some people here involved. I know money is one reason some may not enter, so I offer this: I am willing to pay for 1 individual's yearly membership fee of 50 bucks.


----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

crosswind said:


> To get on the list email me your contact info, and dog/s name, [email protected]


I am in, I think...Scott, did you get my dog and contact info?? Sent through the MS email option....

Bob V.


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

I got it Bob, your in.


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

you can pay mine 





Firemedic said:


> I'd like to get some people here involved. I know money is one reason some may not enter, so I offer this: I am willing to pay for 1 individual's yearly membership fee of 50 bucks.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

BUMP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

How's the entries coming along? Full yet?  I am thinking about entering but not sure how long Greta will be in heat, and I would think she would not be allowed to come with her in heat. She came in heat I believe the Thursday before memorial day. She is the first female Dog I have ever had. GSP, 43lbs and just turned one on the tenth of may.
This sounds like a good time...I have never entered or even been to a trial event of any kind and she is the first GSP I have had. I think she can hunt really good but I have nothing to compare her to.
Josh


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

Josh R said:


> How's the entries coming along? Full yet? I am thinking about entering but not sure how long Greta will be in heat, and I would think she would not be allowed to come with her in heat. She came in heat I believe the Thursday before memorial day. She is the first female Dog I have ever had. GSP, 43lbs and just turned one on the tenth of may.
> This sounds like a good time...I have never entered or even been to a trial event of any kind and she is the first GSP I have had. I think she can hunt really good but I have nothing to compare her to.
> Josh


 We still have spots available. Just figure 21 days from the time the cycle starts. After that she is fine to enter.


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

Did you get my email? Please put my Annie dog in both days.
THanks


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

shorthair guy said:


> Did you get my email? Please put my Annie dog in both days.
> THanks


I got it Mike.You are all set.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

If Lisa is off, I'll put Danner in, she can handle him. But you're gonna have to gun for her. lol

I am trying to see if I can get Saturday off. If I do, I'll be there both days.


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Firemedic said:


> If Lisa is off, I'll put Danner in, she can handle him. But you're gonna have to gun for her. lol
> 
> I am trying to see if I can get Saturday off. If I do, I'll be there both days.


Ryan, I can gun for your wife......


----------

